# building inspector



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Has anyone had trouble with their building inspector approving their rough in when they used clips and channel. I argued with him for 45 mins about how I dont need to drill the studs for wiring as the screws will only be fixed to the channel. Then I spent another 25 minutes trying to convince him that the clips and channel are a system and will hold the weight of double 5/8 drywall. Needless to say he said he had to do some research but warned me he probably will not approve it. Does anyone have any suggestions or personal experiences that might be able to help. I am starting to think this wasnt meant to be.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

As far as covering the studs for wiring, I would just give in on that one. I got those covers that get nailed to the stud specifically for that purpose - re-reading your post, did you drill holes in the studs to pass the wiring through? The plates were super cheap and I had them done in 30 minutes.

As far as supporting the weight, who did you get the clips from? I would have him contact that company directly so they can set him straight. Hopefully, he does not say no out of sheer ignorance......


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

No I ran the wire on the face of the studs which was no issue with the electrical inspector. The guy inspecting for the final before the drywall just thinks someone is gonna shoot a screw through the wires. I dont even have any wires that pass under the channel to even make this a legitimate complaint. And of course saying the electrical inspector gave it a thumbs up is not a legitimate defense. Also I will have him call sound isolation store. I have just had so much trouble the guy who inspected the wiring didnt understand the power bridges even after I showed him the website. This is just turning into a big hassle.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

As much as I hate to admit it, I see his point on the wiring. It is not you he is worried about - I am sure he is thinking what happens if they sell the house and the next owner does not understand how it was constructed. I am honestly surprised that the electrical inspector does not know the building inspector well enough to know he may have an issue with that.

Racking my brain - cannot think of an alternative to going back and drilling holes and pulling the wiring through the studs.......hopefully, someone else has an idea. Otherwise, talk to the electrical inspector and ask him if he has alternatives or is willing to talk to the building inspector.

As for the clips, I am certain that they had to pass some sort of certification to be able to sell them and the double drywall concept. It would seem to me all they have to do is point the building inspector to that certification and that should be enough for him.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah I guess I left a voicemail for the electrical inspector to see what the options are and why he didnt see issue with it but the actual building inspector did


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

showcattleguy said:


> Yeah I guess I left a voicemail for the electrical inspector to see what the options are and why he didnt see issue with it but the actual building inspector did


Probably the best - let him deal with the building inspector since he should know the codes and what works / doesn't work.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

I just dont get it cause a guy would need to shoot a 3 1/8" screw through to get to the face of the romex. What kinda person would even consider using something like that through drywall? When he calls me back maybe I will suggest using those screw protector plates or something similar if we are still at an impass


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A plant hanger for example, unfortunately the code has to cover the "worst case scenario"


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Fair enough


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

showcattleguy said:


> I just dont get it cause a guy would need to shoot a 3 1/8" screw through to get to the face of the romex. What kinda person would even consider using something like that through drywall? When he calls me back maybe I will suggest using those screw protector plates or something similar if we are still at an impass


Agreed. But, people do some odd things.....

I don't know that the protector plates will work in your instance. I thought about that before, but I think you would have to put them directly on the wire to cover it on the stud which would be worse than the screw IMO as then you have the potential for an edge to wear through a wire.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

ALMFamily I would have to agree with you there I will figure something out and let you guys know how it turns out


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

Code requires that romex is at least 1-1/4" back from the drywall. Considering that with standard 2x4 wall construction, running wires through the middle of the studs only puts them 1-3/4" back from the drywall, unless your romex isn't tightly secured to the studs you shouldn't have a problem. It's possible though that he's just going to continue taking the code extremely literally and make you keep the wire 1-1/4" back from the "face of the stud."


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

The electrical inspector called me back today and said he would take care of the issue with the romex on the face of the studs. YAY! I also left the building inspector a voicemail asking him very politely to call sound isolation store. I also emailed him links to the sound isolation store website and underwriters laboratories tests on the clips. Fingers are officially crossed.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Great news mate! I honestly think the clips part is just a matter of him being "educated"......


----------

